# Ice Gator



## cast&amp;blast (Aug 30, 2006)

I received a PM from someone asking me about my IceGator auger, but I accidently deleted b4 I sent a reply (sorry!). So I will try to answer your question here as best as I can remember.
I bought the 8 inch model. I did get a chance to use it Sunday. I have it outfitted with the 8" Nils bit, and it absolutely RIPS through the ice. Sure was nice to drill all day and not have to pull a rope. Drilled 89 holes thru 6-7 inches of ice before it quit. So far I love it - but I wouldn't say they are for everyone. Here is why:
There are lighter augers available for those who drill a lot or just like a light auger. My previous auger was a SM LAzer Mag Express 2HP 8". The Gator (with auger attached) is heavier by a few pounds. I really didn't notice the extra few pounds, but some might. Not saying its heavy - just saying don't buy it expecting it to be lighter than most gas augers. Nice part is, since it isn't running, you can carry it by the handle and the top of the shaft with two hands safely.
Second issue is - if you plan to move a LOT - you will want to buy an extra set ($20 each) of batteries. 89 holes thru 6-7 inches, isn't going to be enough for some people (me included). I have the 9ah batteries. You can also use 12ah batteries and get 25% more holes - but they are about 4-5 heavier. I plan to buy 2 more 9 ah batteries and keep them in my sled. To me this is still a better option than messing with a gas engine - but that is STRICTLY a personal preference.
Overall - the thing is built VERY stout. You will be impressed with the quality. I plan to give it a full season of use before I decide it is the best way to go, but so far it is looking good.
Hope I answered your questions!


----------



## cast&amp;blast (Aug 30, 2006)

I think the person who PM'd me was Stoker or Stroker or something similar.


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

CB thanks for the reply. Do you have to order batteries or do they come standard with a set?


----------



## cast&amp;blast (Aug 30, 2006)

A set of batteries comes with the unit. I will probably be ordering another set to bring along as back-up.


----------

